# fun iq test



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

http://freeweb.siol.net/danej/riverIQGame.swf
click on link then click on the blue circle
apparently this is an iq test given to job applicants in japabn
everbody has to cross the river
the following rules apply...
only two persons on the raft at a time, the father cannot stay with any of the daughters without there mothers presence,
the mother cannot stay with any of the sons without there fathers presence,
the thief(striped shirt) cannot stay with any family member, if the policeman is not there,
only the father,the mother, the policeman know how to operate the raft,
click the blue circle to start

click on the people to move them

to move the raft click on the pole on the opposite side of the river

have fun

/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OOOO Its been ages since Ive done this



Anyone got everyone accross the river yet


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

i did but it took ages to work out


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well Done


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

god its driving me mad..


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Done it but can't remember how.


----------



## waywardstork (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeh, that was fun!  Did it!  Make sure the policeman takes the last child over while leaving the thief on an empty island!!!  Can't remember any other important bits.  Great fun.
Thanks.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

That was hard!


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

gave up - cheated!! 






/links


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

AAAAAAGGGGHHHHHHHH...... I can't do it and don't want to cheat, give me a clue   pleeeeeaaaaasseee!


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

kinda hard without giving it away


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

OK... I will try again before giving in and cheeting, I am normally good at these kind of things, my brains not working properly.


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

excuses excuses!!!  Did you manage it?


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

I know, honestly tho.... but no I give up all together


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

this is hard, I've managed to get 3 people across but now i'm stuck.  People keep punching each other lol.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ohh it's been ages since I've done this, I did manage to complete it in the end last time - off to have a go and see if I can remember 

x x x


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

it drives you crazy dosent it, come on less of the cheating my ten year old son did this! clue- dad and the prisoner goes first, then dad comes back for boy


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

thats probably why i can't get any further then.  Not taken the prisoner across yet.


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

you do have to bring him back though


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

I'll have to come back to this another time, i'm well and truly stuck.


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

When I go to take thief and father over, it won't let me!


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

it didn't let me either Gemma.  I only managed to get 3 people across then got stuck.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

You can't take the prisoner across with the dad because the prisoner can't be left alone with any family member.
I did this once before ages ago. Can't remember how to do it now (and haven't had the time to devote to it - i.e. every waking minute of the day...  ) but I seem to recall that the policeman and prisoner go across last. I could be wrong.

Ok, here's an idea. If someone knows how it's done, why don't you post instructins on here but change the text colour to match the background. Then, those who want to know can just highlight or "quote" it to see it and see how it's done and, those that don't want to know can't resist temptation. 

C~x


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

ok heres the answer, dont read any further if you dont want to know













police, criminal

police,

police, boy

police, criminal

man, boy

man

man, woman

woman

police, criminal

man

man, woman

woman

woman, girl

police, criminal

police, girl

police

police, criminal


sorry my last post was wrong, meant to say your first move is, police-criminal, not dad-criminal


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I tried last night but the link wouldn't open - Well it did and told me the page was `Done` but it was  ablan page  

x x x


----------

